# Gentoo Wiki pt-br

## edgurgel

Foi criado recentemente (hoje) o pt-br.gentoo-wiki.com 

Vim aqui para pedir a contribuição de todos para que possamos ter uma documentação boa de tutoriais, dicas, etc. 

É isso

----------

